# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  :::

## Aruiteve

«» "" 
 


«» "* -* " 

. 1881 1882 . - . 1884 1885 . --, . : 0-0 (1-1 , 4-2 ). : 2-2 (3-4 ). : 1-0. : 1-2. 7 . . , 10 2021 , 2021 , 2021 . -2022: « » : « , , » . , - , , F, , . , . , (0:0). 1/8 , . , , , . 

: « » -2022: « , » -2022 . , 14. 31- , , « », . . 

« , », . , 14. ! - -2022 - , 1/2 . 14 2022 22:00 -. . , . , , -2022. . LIVE! 

. , ? , : , , , , . , . - . : , , , , , , , , -. : 14 2022 2,05. - *. 2022/2023. 

1/2 2022 . . , , , . -2022 -20 , . «»? , . , », «» . 12 . 14 22:00 -2022 . ? com Parimatch Ukraine. 

Al Bayt Stadium. XV XVI . , (XIII XV .), , . XVI . . : « » , . , . 11 . (5) (4). -2022. , . 28 . 

1 5 -2022, ; , . , ! ( , ) , , , . . , . . . « » . CNews ', Public. . 



 -  
 -  




 -  


 -  
 -  
 -  


 -  
 -  
 -  


 -  
 -  







 -  
 -  








 -  


 -  









 -

----------

